# bianchi pista wheelset



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

i recently bought this same frame. i bought just the frame. plan to build it up. i plan on buying a set of velocity deep vs for it and im having a hard time deciding between which colors i want. i attached several pictures and I put up a pole to vote which color you would put on a chrome frame. 

options are : purple, blue, green, orange, white, bright silver.

if you like a different color better and want to suggest it just reply to the post. 

thanks guys!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

russelr said:


> i recently bought this same frame. i bought just the frame. plan to build it up. i plan on buying a set of velocity deep vs for it and im having a hard time deciding between which colors i want. i attached several pictures and I put up a pole to vote which color you would put on a chrome frame.
> 
> options are : purple, blue, green, orange, white, bright silver.
> 
> ...



Hmmm-what are the colors of everything you're going to build it up with? i.e. hubs, post, fork, saddle, bar tape etc.


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

well it was going to depend on the wheelset i chose. i have a silver cranks silver stem , silver seat post, and silver handlebars right now. and i also have a brown and a black brooks saddle so ... i wasnt going to add much color other then maybe the wheelset and either grips or handlebar tape. oh and my fork is a carbon giant aero. i dont really want it on there but until i can find a chrome one with less than 30mm rake it will have to do.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

purple for the win. or just white. oorrrrrr
http://cgi.ebay.com/RASTA-VELOCITY-...N-RED-YEL_W0QQitemZ330337535386QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

Purple!


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

c'mon, really? how about maybe buying a wheelset with an emphasis on function?

just an idea.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

dookie said:


> c'mon, really? how about maybe buying a wheelset with an emphasis on function?
> 
> just an idea.


yea those wheels dont even have spokes or hubs. might want to do a little more research


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Whats wrong with what you have?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

gREEN


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

dookie said:


> c'mon, really? how about maybe buying a wheelset with an emphasis on function?
> 
> just an idea.


really? your going to pull that card? 

i have already chosen the wheelset i want. they just come in 30 different colors.

no reason to be a prick, all i asked for was to pick a color. 

so maybe for now on if you dont have anything to say pertaining towards the thread, then you shouldn't say anything.

just an idea.


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

SPECBender said:


> yea those wheels dont even have spokes or hubs. might want to do a little more research


Are you serious?


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

A from Il said:


> Whats wrong with what you have?


all i have is the frame. i just couldnt find a picture of the frame only.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

russelr said:


> Are you serious?


no im not serious! jesus christ.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Calmate, chico*



russelr said:


> really? your going to pull that card?
> 
> i have already chosen the wheelset i want. they just come in 30 different colors.
> 
> ...


Gotta lighten up and learn to take a joke, Russel. Every slightly disparaging remark is not a personal attack. Some people think colored rims are a silly affectation, and like to say so. Me, though I can't imagine picking my own wheels that way (heck, the wheels on my road bike don't even match), I think they brighten up the urban scene a bit. 

It seems a little funny to decide something that's such a matter of personal preference by taking a poll among strangers, but whatever works for you.


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Gotta lighten up and learn to take a joke, Russel. Every slightly disparaging remark is not a personal attack. Some people think colored rims are a silly affectation, and like to say so. Me, though I can't imagine picking my own wheels that way (heck, the wheels on my road bike don't even match), I think they brighten up the urban scene a bit.
> 
> It seems a little funny to decide something that's such a matter of personal preference by taking a poll among strangers, but whatever works for you.



1-I'm not deciding anything based on strangers
2-I was calm
3-Once again if you don't have anything to say pertaining to the original point of the thread then dont say anything. I don't know why people think they need to give their two cents other then what I asked. I simply said pick a color. I even made it simpler so you could just click and submit. You don't even have to come up with your own color.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*lighten up*



russelr said:


> 1-I'm not deciding anything based on strangers
> 2-I was calm
> 3-Once again if you don't have anything to say pertaining to the original point of the thread then dont say anything. I don't know why people think they need to give their two cents other then what I asked. I simply said pick a color. I even made it simpler so you could just click and submit. You don't even have to come up with your own color.


You have to understand that once posted, all posts are public domain, subject to any comments someone deems appropriate (within forum rules), including various attempts at humor. In fact, humor is highly valued and encouraged.

Now, you did say which "wheels," and the photos you posted were just rims. Therefore, I think it was witty to post something to the effect that something was missing. The fact that you didn't get the joke and this got under your skin is your shortcoming, and makes it all the more humorous. 

Just part of what it means to play on this playground. Maybe someone will call the fire department to pull your tongue off the frozen flag poll now.


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

Fixed said:


> You have to understand that once posted, all posts are public domain, subject to any comments someone deems appropriate (within forum rules), including various attempts at humor. In fact, humor is highly valued and encouraged.
> 
> Now, you did say which "wheels," and the photos you posted were just rims. Therefore, I think it was witty to post something to the effect that something was missing. The fact that you didn't get the joke and this got under your skin is your shortcoming, and makes it all the more humorous.
> 
> Just part of what it means to play on this playground. Maybe someone will call the fire department to pull your tongue off the frozen flag poll now.



well im sorry velocity does not post pictures of completely assembled wheelsets on their website. how stupid of me to think that you people would know that i knew i needed more than just rims. and plus all i said was are you seroius? my shortcoming? you took it the wrong way.


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

SPECBender said:


> no im not serious! jesus christ.


well i didnt know after some other replies to this post.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*humor?*



russelr said:


> well im sorry velocity does not post pictures of completely assembled wheelsets on their website. how stupid of me to think that you people would know that i knew i needed more than just rims. and plus all i said was are you seroius? my shortcoming? you took it the wrong way.


I would forget the wheels and purchase a sense of humor instead.


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

Fixed said:


> I would forget the wheels and purchase a sense of humor instead.



yeah your one to talk. good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Note to russelr, avoid teh Lownge at all costs!

Don't buys Deep Vs, they're played out.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I would forget the wheels and purchase a sense of humor instead.


Do those come in colors or just shades of gray?


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Note to russelr, avoid teh Lownge at all costs!
> 
> Don't buys Deep Vs, they're played out.


what would you suggest then?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

russelr said:


> what would you suggest then?


I'm just saying Deep Vs are different, just like everyone else. If you have a particular color scheme you want, or have art you want to put on the rims, it makes sense becasue of the color range and the area. Deep Vs also makes sense for some aeroness. Beyond that, though, they're really not that special. I'm not saying this about you, but it seems like everyone wants them becasue they're the "it" wheels that are seen on blogs and whatnot. A bandwagon effect, if you will.

I have Velocity Areohead rims on Miche hubs, handbuilt 36 hole. They are great and absolutely indestructable (I ride a lot of dirt). Velocity Areohead rims are similar to Mavic Open Pros, which are also great rims. Mine are just silver and lack much pop, unless someone who really knows bikes takes a good hard look. But that's not something I really care about.

It also depends on what kind of riding you do and what kind of use you want to get out of the bike. I spent some (maybe) $450 on my wheels becasue I'll probably have them for forever and I want really good wheels. They're also not that conspicuous, so I could transition them to other bikes. If you care less about the ultimate quality and are looking more for aesthetics, then the hub and built matter less. 

As an aside, fixie guys on this board tend to be less hiperstery.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

Pablo said:


> As an aside, fixie guys on this board tend to be less hiperstery.


cause all the hipster kids are too busy at value village or goodwill getting new threads.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SPECBender said:


> cause all the hipster kids are too busy at value village or goodwill getting new threads.


It's hip to be sqaure.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

If you're interested in a little color might I suggest Aerospoke. They come in all kinds of colors as well.


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

Pablo said:


> It also depends on what kind of riding you do and what kind of use you want to get out of the bike. I spent some (maybe) $450 on my wheels becasue I'll probably have them for forever and I want really good wheels. They're also not that conspicuous, so I could transition them to other bikes. If you care less about the ultimate quality and are looking more for aesthetics, then the hub and built matter less.
> 
> As an aside, fixie guys on this board tend to be less hiperstery.



you arent kidding!

I am goign to be using it mostly commuter to get back and forth and around campus and i want to try out fixie tricks as well. i wanted something strong and a little flashy so i chose the deep v's. i originally had the aero picked out but went with the deep v's for strength


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

russelr said:


> you arent kidding!
> 
> I am goign to be using it mostly commuter to get back and forth and around campus and i want to try out fixie tricks as well. i wanted something strong and a little flashy so i chose the deep v's. i originally had the aero picked out but went with the deep v's for strength


You should get a vintage BMX or SS 29er. That'll be the next big thing. Get ahead of these trends.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-267277.html
This should help you make your decision. I personally believe that not only is white the fastest color, it also repels the force of gravity. This will help you get more air and achieve more sick barspinz.


----------



## russelr (Mar 29, 2009)

Pablo said:


> You should get a vintage BMX or SS 29er. That'll be the next big thing. Get ahead of these trends.



actually i did just buy one of these about two months ago. its not "vintage" per say but it is much different and much cooler then todays style


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

russelr said:


> actually i did just buy one of these about two months ago. its not "vintage" per say but it is much different and much cooler then todays style


Are those Primo 3 piece cranks? I had those on my 24"! Retro is as retro will be.


----------



## gilga (Jul 2, 2012)

JaeP said:


> If you're interested in a little color might I suggest Aerospoke. They come in all kinds of colors as well.


love these pic


----------

